# whats everyone up to?



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

Was wondering what all you 4-hers and 4=h clubs are up to? now that the weather is gettiing nicer, what have you been doing with your goats and clubs?
beth


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

kind of off subject but... how do you contact someone who is in charge of the local 4H usually?


----------



## heavenlyhaven (Apr 17, 2008)

we have 4h here but no real "clubs"
most all parents are "leaders" and every child is an "individual"
kinda sad really
but we tat'd about a week ago and just clipped today
will clip again on the 30th
DURN
forgot to separate babies from moms tonight
oh well
they need to stay warm without their hair i guess
wont have diddly in the milk bucket in the morn tho

stacy
look up co-operative extension in your phone book
probably by county
other than that
i don't know what to tell you


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

around here we call the local extension office, or the courthouse, they can both put you in contact with different clubs.
beth


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Well are fair is this week.We take the animals down tommorow and they stay there for a week.The show is wendsday.The clubs have been finishing off the projects.This year I did creative writing,vet science,photograghy,goats,& rabitts.I think thats it.LOL


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

good luck in the ring!
beth


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Thanks!I hope I don't cry when I sell my market weather.


----------

